# Bolt and Amplified Antenna?



## deemer.ken (Dec 23, 2015)

I would like to hook up the Bolt to a Liger Outdoor Antenna. The antenna instructions are to "set the TV receiver to offer power to the antenna" (in other words, through the coax). Is this something that the Bolt does?

Thanks


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

deemer.ken said:


> I would like to hook up the Bolt to a Liger Outdoor Antenna. The antenna instructions are to "set the TV receiver to offer power to the antenna" (in other words, through the coax). Is this something that the Bolt does?
> 
> Thanks


Not that I'm aware of. The antenna didn't come with a power injector to send power over coax? I'm using a pre-amp with my two Square Shooter outdoor antennas. There is an injector that sends power to it over the coax.


----------



## deemer.ken (Dec 23, 2015)

No, no power injector. It takes power from whatever it is connected to, I guess


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

deemer.ken said:


> No, no power injector. It takes power from whatever it is connected to, I guess
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That doesn't sound right to me, I am not aware of any "powered" OTA connections on TVs or other devices with OTA tuners. A pre-amp or powered antenna should have come with it's own power source. If you post model maybe someone knows something about it.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> That doesn't sound right to me, I am not aware of any "powered" OTA connections on TVs or other devices with OTA tuners. A pre-amp or powered antenna should have come with it's own power source. If you post model maybe someone knows something about it.


The Liger Indoor/Outdoor does not come with a power supply. As the poster understands correctly, it requires power from the receiver for the pre-amp. I'd guess most people who buy/use it don't get the amplification, whether they know it or not. It's possible to add a power inserter in-line with the coax.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Wil said:


> The Liger Indoor/Outdoor does not come with a power supply. As the poster understands correctly, it requires power from the receiver for the pre-amp. I'd guess most people who buy/use it don't get the amplification, whether they know it or not. It's possible to add a power inserter in-line with the coax.


Is this the antenna we are talking about? http://www.amazon.com/Liger-Indoor-...p/B014LC99NQ/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8

From the questions and answers there seems to be some question if it actually is an amplified antenna - appears it is not even through there is an indication it was advertised as amplified at one point.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> ... there seems to be some question if it actually is an amplified antenna - appears it is not even through there is an indication it was advertised as amplified at one point.


There is a pre-amp in the casing from what I remember when I looked at it. BTW I wound up not recommending it.


----------

